# Photos of Beau :)



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - thought I would add a couple of photos of Beau (hope I haven't added these before)! She will be one on the 16th February 




























And finally although these photos don't show her coat properly this is how it is growing at the moment 










Ooops posted twice sorry!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She is gorgeous Ali


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah Ali such sweet photos, especially the one with the cat. Bettys coat is going this colour too but only along her spine so far.. Beau is a beauty.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you both of you. I posted the photos twice one has titles which this one doesn't so have asked Kendal to delete this one  Didn't want you to think your comments have been deleted if she does it for me


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Whats a beautiful girl.she is gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Beau is gorgeous! Happy 1st Birthday to her as well - it is coming soon!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

She's lovely is she a f2 Cockapoo? X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello and thank you - no she has a show cocker Mum and a miniature poodle Dad  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ah Ali such sweet photos, especially the one with the cat. Bettys coat is going this colour too but only along her spine so far.. Beau is a beauty.


I read that when the coat starts to change colour, it will usually start along the spine, so it sound like Betty's in for a colour change - how exciting!

Beau is gorgeous! Love her coat markings - how intriguing! What colour was she as a young pup - solid apricot or parti?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ali what lovely photos of Beau, a real beauty. I love her fur, so lovely and shaggy. How do you manage with grooming?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Jane and thank you. Beau was a parti which you can sort of see from the photo below although looks darker in this than she actually was as had lots of blonde too


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ali what lovely photos of Beau, a real beauty. I love her fur, so lovely and shaggy. How do you manage with grooming?


Hi Julie and thank you. I have a bag beside the sofa and so when Beau is dozing next to me I try and get any matts straightaway! I do groom her thoroughly every evening and have done since she was a puppy so she is sort of used to it but a tasty treat is always to hand


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali79 said:


>


Wow Ali ... I didnt know Beau was Apricot as a puppy .. she is in the blonde/ cream/ buff section in the coat cataloge .. she looked like my Honey when she was approx 4 months old .. what a change in her coat ... and now she looks so grown up with such a soft wavy in her coat ... she is adorable


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Wow Ali ... I didnt know Beau was Apricot as a puppy .. she is in the blonde/ cream/ buff section in the coat cataloge .. she looked like my Honey when she was approx 4 months old .. what a change in her coat ... and now she looks so grown up with such a soft wavy in her coat ... she is adorable  [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks JoJo - to be honest I hadn't realised how apricot she was until looking back at photos of her when she was a pup. We had actually gone to look at her very blonde quite straight haired sisters but when we got there fell in love with her as she was wavier than them and her coat colour was unusual. There was one other girl who was much darker than her all over. We didn't want complete apricot as too much like our Cavvie we lost last year. I will email this photo along with others so you can see all her different colours


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Ali she is absolutely beautiful!  You have done a wonderful job of grooming her yourself. Lovely photos. xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh Ali she is absolutely beautiful!  You have done a wonderful job of grooming her yourself. Lovely photos. xxx


Aaah thanks Sarah - I just think she is the lighter version of Daisy  You have done a pretty good job of grooming lovely Daisy too especially after your holiday  xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a striking coat in her puppy pic It's no wonder you chose her. What an unusual parti. I love the way her colour is intermingled with cream/apricot. Biscuit is a parti but is mainly cream with a few definite patches of solid apricot, except for the top of his head, which is more scattered.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> What a striking coat in her puppy pic It's no wonder you chose her. What an unusual parti. I love the way her colour is intermingled with cream/apricot. Biscuit is a parti but is mainly cream with a few definite patches of solid apricot, except for the top of his head, which is more scattered.


Thanks Jane - we loved the different colours in her coat when we got her and she was in a lovely photo next to a Union Jack cushion in the breeders selling photos although as I have said before she wasn't the one we were going to look at but we have been very lucky with her as she is gorgeous but then I think they all are


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah she is adorable. Love the cat too


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely photos. Adore her shagpile!


----------



## leslie75 (Jan 30, 2012)

she is so gorgeous! best of luck to both of you!


----------

